# Pig Shoot - This Guy is Unbelieveable



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

You have to check this guy out shooting hogs that are running full speed through the woods with a bolt action and scope..... I'm impressed!

http://www.natuxo.com/videos-chasse/sauer-202-84169.html


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Cool video!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not as hard as it looks, but takes LOTS of practice. The major factor in shooting a rifle is the fact that there is no need to "lead" the target, just put the crosshairs on the target and pull the trigger (at the distances he was shooting). Again, not easy but not impossible, just takes a lot of practice. He is obviously very good at it.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> *Not as hard as it looks*, but takes LOTS of practice.


LOL... Speak for yourself!

I fully admit that I wouldn't be able to place shots consistently like this guy did. He wasn't just gut shooting them and hitting them wherever he could. Pretty much every shot dropped those suckers in their tracks, well about 20 yards in front of their last tracks from skidding to a stop.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Thats some good shootin!


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> You have to check this guy out shooting hogs that are running full speed through the woods with a bolt action and scope..... I'm impressed!
> 
> http://www.natuxo.com/videos-chasse/sauer-202-84169.html


You must be easily impressed, obious the hogs being chased by dogs right in front of a open lane, there is snow on the ground all white, the hogs are black, he is standing up waiting on them and still does not hit every shot, down here where i am from it would be all be dead even if they were shooting with a open sight 22 rifle, fast does not equal 100 per cent kill shots, if those hogs could shoot back he would be dead as he missed several in spite of all of the advaantages one does not get down here in south texas brush, thats why so many ar 15's and mini 14's are sold every day down here!!!! Spray em and lead em and leave em laying is the new motto!!!! Just pray the landowner is not driving up the sendero or the horseback rider is checking cows when they open up with a 30 round clip!!!!LMAO!!!!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Badace!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

blackhogdog said:


> *you must be easily impressed, obious the hogs being chased by dogs right in front of a open lane, there is snow on the ground all white, the hogs are black, he is standing up waiting on them and still does not hit every shot, down here where i am from it would be all be dead even if they were shooting with a open sight 22 rifle, fast does not equal 100 per cent kill shots, if those hogs could shoot back he would be dead as he missed several in spite of all of the advaantages one does not get down here in south texas brush,* thats why so many ar 15's and mini 14's are sold every day down here!!!! Spray em and lead em and leave em laying is the new motto!!!! Just pray the landowner is not driving up the sendero or the horseback rider is checking cows when they open up with a 30 round clip!!!!lmao!!!!


bs alert... Bs alert


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> bs alert... Bs alert


LOL.... I could smell it a mile away! :cheers:


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

blackhogdog said:


> You must be easily impressed, obious the hogs being chased by dogs right in front of a open lane, there is snow on the ground all white, the hogs are black, he is standing up waiting on them and still does not hit every shot, d*own here where i am from it would be all be dead even if they were shooting with a open sight 22 rifle*, fast does not equal 100 per cent kill shots,* if those hogs could shoot back he would be dead as he missed several in spite of all of the advaantages one does not get down here in south texas brush*, thats why so many ar 15's and mini 14's are sold every day down here!!!! *Spray em and lead em and leave em laying is the new motto*!!!! Just pray the landowner is not driving up the sendero or the horseback rider is checking cows when they open up with a 30 round clip!!!!LMAO!!!!


I too call you on BS.... Go get you a camera and prove it!


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

Very impressive!!

This young man is very proficient with his Sauer 202.

There is nothing avg about his abilities.

Olen


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

blackhogdog said:


> You must be easily impressed, obious the hogs being chased by dogs right in front of a open lane, there is snow on the ground all white, the hogs are black, he is standing up waiting on them and still does not hit every shot, down here where i am from it would be all be dead even if they were shooting with a open sight 22 rifle, fast does not equal 100 per cent kill shots, if those hogs could shoot back he would be dead as he missed several in spite of all of the advaantages one does not get down here in south texas brush, thats why so many ar 15's and mini 14's are sold every day down here!!!! Spray em and lead em and leave em laying is the new motto!!!! Just pray the landowner is not driving up the sendero or the horseback rider is checking cows when they open up with a 30 round clip!!!!LMAO!!!!


U drunk again?


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Naw, dont need to be to tell it like it is, city boys aint got a clue as usual and never will, count the hogs he missed and the fast shots, he should have killed 1 hog per shot, u guys got led astray by snoring bucks n hog riding hog hunter, noisy bolt actions over seas dont mean pork in the pan ya knows!!! You can fool city boys all of the time but you can never fool country boys any of time. Slow down the footage and see how many hits and how many miss's, if you notice there is no pile of hogs next to the shells he wasted shooting either!!!lol It is what it is, what 1/2 missed shots and you guys thinking he is LIL MISS BUCKSNORESHOT????lol Give me a break!!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

blackhogdog said:


> Naw, dont need to be to tell it like it is, city boys aint got a clue as usual and never will, count the hogs he missed and the fast shots, he should have killed 1 hog per shot, u guys got led astray by snoring bucks n hog riding hog hunter, noisy bolt actions over seas dont mean pork in the pan ya knows!!! You can fool city boys all of the time but you can never fool country boys any of time. Slow down the footage and see how many hits and how many miss's, if you notice there is no pile of hogs next to the shells he wasted shooting either!!!lol It is what it is, what 1/2 missed shots and you guys thinking he is LIL MISS BUCKSNORESHOT????lol Give me a break!!


Dude, you're so full of yourself that it blinded you!Go back and show me where he missed in that video... He didn't miss a single hog....

You can talk all the city boy smack you want, but you certainly aren't helping your cause with the BS that you are flowing in this post.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> Go get you a camera and prove it!


... only sounds fair.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Sweet video!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

pass the popcorn please, thanks!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

was pretty good shootin I thought...and Im a country boy, even live in a town called the woodlands! ha


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> bs alert... Bs alert


Yep, this guy specializes in it.







 I knew remember this guy from somewhere... ROFLMAO!!!

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=368198

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=334392


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

First of all I've got my troll alert flashing. However - let me say this about anybody attempting to belittle that display of marksmanship on running game. I grew up in the northwoods where there are no deer stands or blinds. You basically stillhunt or spot and stalk. Under these conditions running shots are very common. I have shot a lot of running game and I thought the marksmanship in the video was awesome.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

What impressed me was that he hit them with a scoped rifle. Open sight that wouldn't have been as difficult. Me and my brother used to shoot moving targets with bolt actions all the time and that was always the biggest issue I had.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

w_r_ranch said:


> Yep, this guy specializes in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.... Spreading his infinite words of wisdom! :headknock

Hopefully he's neutered!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Here's another video to go with the OP's. I love seeing pigs hit the dirt!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey buddy - remember me ... ?



blackhogdog said:


> ... Spray em and lead em and leave em laying is the new motto!!!! ...


I ACTUALLY agree with you on this ... amazing.



w_r_ranch said:


> Yep, this guy specializes in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH LOOK. A thread with a photo album with your name in it, and a sign on the gate ... ! Time to make some phone calls. I especially like the photo of your license plate. You're not the only one that does your homework pro ...


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Hey buddy - remember me ... ?
> 
> I ACTUALLY agree with you on this ... amazing.
> 
> OH LOOK. A thread with a photo album with your name in it, and a sign on the gate ... ! Time to make some phone calls. I especially like the photo of your license plate. You're not the only one that does your homework pro ...


Oh heck no,,,, You can't leave us in the dark like this!

Spill the beans!


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

No one pay attention to the blackhogdog guy. He has been kicked off of other forums for this same stuff. He just argues with everyone to stir up chit!!! He is loosing his mind. He said he moved to Florida, but on here he says he is in Arkansas. Good ol treeingratterrier. I remember you!!!


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

blackhogdog said:


> You must be easily impressed, obious the hogs being chased by dogs right in front of a open lane, there is snow on the ground all white, the hogs are black, he is standing up waiting on them and still does not hit every shot, down here where i am from it would be all be dead even if they were shooting with a open sight 22 rifle, fast does not equal 100 per cent kill shots, if those hogs could shoot back he would be dead as he missed several in spite of all of the advaantages one does not get down here in south texas brush, thats why so many ar 15's and mini 14's are sold every day down here!!!! Spray em and lead em and leave em laying is the new motto!!!! Just pray the landowner is not driving up the sendero or the horseback rider is checking cows when they open up with a 30 round clip!!!!LMAO!!!!


I had to roll up my pant legs while sitting at my desk just to finish reading this crazy BS.

Thanks for the real post, great shooting by a true marksman.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I am impressed with his shooting ability.

I missed the deer of a life time in Alberta many years ago.

I am a stand hunter and never shot at a running deer. My friend jumped this huge buck and he came straight to me.

Well at 40 yards he turned broadside and still was making 20 feet per jump. My dove hunting instincts took over and led him by a 6" to a foot.

Bad mistake. I emptied the rifle at him. He just waved his little white tail at me. and said: goodby, stupid.

B.D


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

That's some Bad A shooting


----------



## quackiller (Jan 27, 2012)

i thoroughly enjoyed watching that...impressive to say the least...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great video, actually its not that hard IF you've had some practice..even with a scoped gun. Just put it out front in an opening, when the nose hits the Xhairs pull the trigger, you should hit at the base of the neck or a little back. Actually it easier on one WFO than not, especially on a deer. When I started hunting, we ran dogs, there were NO standing shots, I don't know how many I missed and with a shotgun @8-9y/o . Really learned to shoot running deer in Mason, dad would drive m out of a canyon, it was just like the hogs the was guy shooting except they were commn out of a canyon. Flame me if you want...I'm a big boy.....WW


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

That was awesome shooting!

oh and BTW...blackhogdog please keep posting...it's hilarious!! lol


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

It is Great Shooting! Leon Measures teaches the shoot where you look method in Texas. He has coached many a shotgunner and others in his method of shooting. Lucky Mcdaniel in Columbus GA teachs the same style shooting and he has worked with shooters from Fort Benning GA. Google Leon for information about his method, instinct shooting. Some people are natural shooters, others need a little help. Beau


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

LMAO, if you count, he missed 1/2 of his shots, he is shooting pigs turned out of a pen for sure, look at the orange hearing muffs, he knew where the hogs were coming from and still missed 1/2, here is the link from the site,Check out this video of a young German hunter, Franz Albrecht Öttingen-Spielberg. Shooting off-hand with a Sauer 202 bolt action, he makes multiple kills on wild boar running at full speed. Half way through the video, a pack of boar crosses right to left, running fast. You need slow motion to see all Franz’s hits as he engages one animal after another. He doesn’t hit with every shot, but a quick count shows that nearly half his shots, fired rapid-fire from a standing position, were solid takedowns. Notice how Franz “leads” his prey, moving the muzzle from right to left along the animals’ path. 

Shooting pigs from a pen shooter hits 1/2 should be title, needs more practice on wild hogs not trapped ones in snowlol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't care what negropigcanine says, that guy could really shoot. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I don't care what negropigcanine says, that guy could really shoot. Thanks for posting the video.


X2...I wish I was a "mediocre" shot (on running game) like this guy is. Finding a running target in a scope is hard enough, much less making a kill shot.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*hog shooting*

I dont know why someone is always picking every thread and reply to pieces.The guy was impressed with the shooting on the video and so was a lot of other guys including me why cant you just leave it at that.Hell all your doing is making guys afraid to comment or post a thread on here.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Yup that is some good shooting right there!! HOG ON!!! I can do it!!!! (ha ha) Nice video thanks for posting!!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I've only shot a running pig like in this video once and it was last summer. It was a full on run, crossing shot, just before dusk, in sparse trees, at about 30-40 yards, while standing. I had a 260 bolt action and a scope.

I knew I hit him when he just flipped over front ways and rolled. Dead in his tracks.

I consider myself a very good shot with this rifle and, honestly, probably shot 60 pigs last year while only missing (by missing I mean anything that is not a drop in tracks head shot) about 3-4. I don't want to try this shot again because, well, I doubt I'll still be batting 100 if I do.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

One other thing i forget to point out is instead of staying where the driven hogs were coming down and he had a open shooting lane free of trees he left his shooting alley to follow the hogs thru the forest thru of trees thus making it possible to shoot into a tree in front of his face and also to lose the tracking of these running hogs as they crossed in front of treetrucks, as i said, not impressed, got shooter would have had displine and not left his shooting lane where he had clean shots as they crossed the opening, following them into trees broke his line and caused him to shoot 1/2, he been better off to shoot slower, use a rest and hit every hog he shot at, but this is a video for the gun showing off how fast it can chamber a shell not how accurate the shooter is.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

blackhogdog said:


> One other thing i forget to point out is instead of staying where the driven hogs were coming down and he had a open shooting lane free of trees he left his shooting alley to follow the hogs thru the forest thru of trees thus making it possible to shoot into a tree in front of his face and also to lose the tracking of these running hogs as they crossed in front of treetrucks, as i said, not impressed, got shooter would have had displine and not left his shooting lane where he had clean shots as they crossed the opening, following them into trees broke his line and caused him to shoot 1/2, he been better off to shoot slower, use a rest and hit every hog he shot at, but this is a video for the gun showing off how fast it can chamber a shell not how accurate the shooter is.


I just dont see what the heck you are talking about dude. He pulled the trigger 7 times on the first group and nailed 6 pigs, if you pay attention all but the one he missed were hit in the open lane and dropped just inside the tree line. The only one he nailed inside the trees was the 7th shot, which was a dang good piece of shooting connecting through the trees. In the second group he nailed 5 for 5 all of which were hit in the open and their momentum carried them into the trees.

Are you even watching the same video??????


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think he is. He's just tryin to be ignorant is all.... Maybe he's blind?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That may be the finest display of offhand rifle shooting I’ve ever seen! And I've seen a lot of stuff shot!!


Blackhogdog you're freakin' hilarious!!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

blackhogdog said:


> One other thing i forget to point out is instead of staying where the driven hogs were coming down and he had a open shooting lane free of trees he left his shooting alley to follow the hogs thru the forest thru of trees thus making it possible to shoot into a tree in front of his face and also to lose the tracking of these running hogs as they crossed in front of treetrucks, as i said, not impressed, got shooter would have had displine and not left his shooting lane where he had clean shots as they crossed the opening, following them into trees broke his line and caused him to shoot 1/2, he been better off to shoot slower, use a rest and hit every hog he shot at, but this is a video for the gun showing off how fast it can chamber a shell not how accurate the shooter is.


We are still waiting for the video displaying your superior shooting ability..... Talk is cheap!

You just don't know when to cry uncle..... Please keep impressing us all with your infinite wisdom. You're building a fan club!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I found blackhogdog's deer hunting video...


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*pig shooting*

That is some awesome shooting. What a blast it must have been. Does anyone know what caliber used and what power the scope was? 2x maybe?


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*1st video*

I meant the first video, not the second. I don't need to know what blackhogdog was using. LOL


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

HunterGirl said:


> That is some awesome shooting. What a blast it must have been. Does anyone know what caliber used and what power the scope was? 2x maybe?


...Don't know about the scope but the video said it was a 7mag.....I would think it would be a lower power like you mentioned. It would be hard to get a (moving) sight picture that quick if it was much more ..... The guy is good.......


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Now that's funny! :rotfl:



Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> I found blackhogdog's deer hunting video...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

HunterGirl said:


> ... I don't need to know what blackhogdog was using ...


The meth is a terrible thing to waste. That's how that old adage goes ... right ... ?


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL..... The blackhogdog is still going around making friends....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=406021


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

blackhogdog said:


> LMAO, if you count, he missed 1/2 of his shots, he is shooting pigs turned out of a pen for sure, look at the orange hearing muffs,
> l


 Orange Hearing Muffs? Hell, let's hang him. The nerve of him.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Orange Hearing Muffs? Hell, let's hang him. The nerve of him.


LOL!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

blackhogdog said:


> LMAO, if you count, he missed 1/2 of his shots, he is shooting pigs turned out of a pen for sure, look at the orange hearing muffs, he knew where the hogs were coming from and still missed 1/2, here is the link from the site,Check out this video of a young German hunter, Franz Albrecht Öttingen-Spielberg. Shooting off-hand with a Sauer 202 bolt action, he makes multiple kills on wild boar running at full speed. Half way through the video, a pack of boar crosses right to left, running fast. You need slow motion to see all Franz's hits as he engages one animal after another. He doesn't hit with every shot, but a quick count shows that nearly half his shots, fired rapid-fire from a standing position, were solid takedowns. Notice how Franz "leads" his prey, moving the muzzle from right to left along the animals' path.
> 
> Shooting pigs from a pen shooter hits 1/2 should be title, needs more practice on wild hogs not trapped ones in snowlol


So let me get this straight one guy isnt worth a chit because he missed half of his shots, then you turn around and brag about the german that didnt get half??

More like blackretarddog...


----------

